# قول رايك



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*منقوووووووووول*​


----------



## سيزار (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر ........ وياريت دايما مواضيع حلوه كدا ... شكرا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدين يا ميرو

شكرا ليكى يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلويين يا ميرو​


----------



## Ramzi (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

صور جميلة يا ميروووو


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

:big29::big29::big29:
:36_3_11::36_3_11:
:748pf:​
*
حلوة حلوة حلوة​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر ........ وياريت دايما مواضيع حلوه كدا ... شكرا


 

*طيب كويس انهم عجبوك*
*مرسي لمرورك ياسيزار*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جامدين يا ميرو​
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا باشا​


 
*ميرسي ليك ياروكي  ولمشاركتك الجميله*
*ومتقلقش الثقيل جاي ورا*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلويين يا ميرو​


*المهم انهم عجبوكي يا مرمر *
*ميري ليكي ومتقلقيش اتفرجي علي اللي جاي*​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

ههههههههههههههههه

ياجاااااااامد انت

كان فين مستخبى الحاجات الحلوووووووووة دى

فى انتظااااااااااار المزيد ياقمر :smil12:


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



Ramzi قال:


> صور جميلة يا ميروووو


 
*ميرسي ليك يارامزي ولمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## gift (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

:yahoo:


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:
> 
> :36_3_11::36_3_11:
> :748pf:​
> ...


*العفو يا يوحنا اي خدمه*
*شوف هنا ارحب بيك وتبقي منورني ومنور موضوعي*
*لكن هناك استلقي وعدك:act19:*
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياجاااااااامد انت
> 
> ...


 
*تويتي بحالها بتشكر في موضوعي*
*دا كتير علينا يا قمر*
*وبجد نورتيني بشاركتك الجميله ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*بجد كنت هازعل لو ماردتيش 
مش علشان حاجة 


كنت هاعرف ان روحك مش رياضية 
و مش قدالمواجهة
هههههههههههههههه
حمدالله على السلامة 
و الموضوع منور بصاحبته يا جميل​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *بجد كنت هازعل لو ماردتيش ​*
> *مش علشان حاجة *​
> 
> *كنت هاعرف ان روحك مش رياضية *
> ...



*لا طبعا يا يوحنا ازاي مكنتش هرد*
*احنا صحيح بينا حرب*
*وشكلها طويله*
*لكن بجد نورت موضوعي واوعدك باني في حاجات حلوه مستنياك*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



gift قال:


> :yahoo:


 
ميرسي يا جميله لمشاركتك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*ربنا يهديكى و يديكى على قد نيتك 
و يخليكى للغلابة 
قصدى للرجالة 
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ربنا يهديكى و يديكى على قد نيتك ​*
> *و يخليكى للغلابة *
> *قصدى للرجالة *
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​


*الحقيقه يا يوحنا معييش فكه كنت اديتك*
*ربنا يخليكوا لينا *
*ويخلينا ليكو*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*لأ لماحة عرفتى قصدى ازاى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفكها فى وشك  دنيا واخرة 
و يكفيك شر الريسة بتاعتكم ​*


*بجد مش باهزر سليمى لى عليها​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



















*يارب يعجبوكم*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*


----------



## maria123 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

بيجنننو
ههههههههه


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*صور جميلة يا ميروو تسلم ايديكى 
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

thx alot mero they all funny


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



maria123 قال:


> بيجنننو
> ههههههههه


*ميرسي ليكي ياماريا ومشاركتك معانا*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



friendlove قال:


> *صور جميلة يا ميروو تسلم ايديكى *
> 
> 
> *وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


 
*ميرسي ليكي ولملتشجيعك ليا*
*واشكر ربنا انها عجبتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



assyrian girl قال:


> thx alot mero they all funny


*lميرسي لمشاركتك معانا assyrian girl وبجد نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## totty (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

_ههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى_​


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه_
> 
> 
> _حلوين اوى_​


 

*ميرسي علي مشاركتك ونورتي الموضوع يا جميل*​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

حلوة اوي الصور دي يا مرمر

بس مش غريبة عليا :t32:


----------



## *malk (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

هههههههههه

تحفة يا ميرو

حلوين جداااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



Coptic Man قال:


> حلوة اوي الصور دي يا مرمر
> 
> بس مش غريبة عليا :t32:


*ميرسي ليك يا كوبتك:spor2:*
*:t9:وبعدين مش غريبه عليك ازاي:nunu0000::thnk0001:*
​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*



keky قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا ميرو
> 
> حلوين جداااااااااا


 
*المهم انهم عجبوكي*
*شكرا ليكي يا كيكي ولمرورك الجميل يا قمر*​


----------



## christ my lord (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لا جامدين جدا*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



christ my lord قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *لا جامدين جدا*​


*مرسي ليك يا لورد نورت الموضوع*
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا عسل..وننتظر المزيد

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*أيه الحلاوه ديه *
*جامدين خالص *
*وفى أنتظار المزيد يا قمر*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا عسل..وننتظر المزيد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي ليك محامي اسكندراني نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## Boxaya (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

*   نيس توبيك ياقمر



          حلوه فكره الحديد لرغيف العيش دى :dntknw:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

تحفففففففففففففففففففففة​


----------



## وفاء فوزي (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

جميل أوي يا ميرو هل من مزي!؟


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *أيه الحلاوه ديه *
> 
> *جامدين خالص *
> 
> *وفى أنتظار المزيد يا قمر*​


*ميرسي ليك انت *
*نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله ياقمر*
​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



Box قال:


> *نيس توبيك ياقمر​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*نورتي يا بوكسايا يا قمر*
*طبعا العيش بيتعمل بحديد مش شايفه صحتنا بمب ازاي:t33:*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تحفففففففففففففففففففففة​


 
*ميرسي يا قمر *
*نورتي الموضوع*
​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



وفاء فوزي قال:


> جميل أوي يا ميرو هل من مزي!؟


 
*ميرسي ياوفاء بجد نورتيني بمشاركتك*​


----------



## wawa_smsm (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



mero_engel قال:


> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه


بجد تحففففففففففففففففففففة
​


----------



## نرمين نعيم (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

جميلة جدا جدا


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه​
> ...


 
*عنده حق الكمبيوتر يقول كده:smile02*
*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكwawa_smsm*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



نرمين نعيم قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا


 
*ميرسي لمشاركتك *
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------



## نانسى سمير (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

حلوين اوى يا مرمر


----------



## mero_engel (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



نانسى سمير قال:


> حلوين اوى يا مرمر


*ميرسي ليكي يا نانسي يا قمر*
*نورتي الموضوع*
*كل سنه وانت طيبه*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا كنت هموت من الضحك حرام عليكي يا شيخة ديه عمايل تعميها فينا بس بجد تستهلي اكبر هدية علي الصور ديه بس يبقالك بقي هههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا كنت هموت من الضحك حرام عليكي يا شيخة ديه عمايل تعميها فينا بس بجد تستهلي اكبر هدية علي الصور ديه بس يبقالك بقي هههههههه


 
لا* بعد الشر تموت ايه دي حاجه بسيطه*
*ههههههه*
*بس انا ماليش دعوه عايزه الهديه بقي*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



mero_engel قال:


> لا* بعد الشر تموت ايه دي حاجه بسيطه*
> 
> *ههههههه*
> 
> *بس انا ماليش دعوه عايزه الهديه بقي*​


انت لما بتصدقي كل حاجة كدا كلمة طلعة و خلاص


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خالص شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا:yahoo:


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انت لما بتصدقي كل حاجة كدا كلمة طلعة و خلاص


 
انت عايز تهرب من الهديه ولا ايه
خليك قد كلمتك يا ملك​


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خالص شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا:yahoo:


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا مايكل*
*ونشكر ربنا انهم عجبوك*
*مرسي لمرورك يا جميل*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا الكام صوره دول بجد حلوين قوي​


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قول رايك*



mina3338 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جامدين جدا الكام صوره دول بجد حلوين قوي​


 
*ميرسي  ليك يا مينا *
*ربنا يباركك نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*
​


----------

